# 2012 diesel X5 EGR cooler valve and engine light on again



## X5 bittersweet (Nov 26, 2021)

New on here.. I purchased a certified pre-owned 2012 diesel X5 with 29K miles about 5 years ago. Favorite car.. howEver.. the engine light has come on this past year a few times, DEF warnings with topping off but eventually had one of the tow tanks (active or passive) replaced at BMW (warranty covered). Now engine light on again and diagnosis is a $3,242 repair at BMW. Yikes. Reading on the forum at the advice of a friend who has worked longtime sales at BMW (shhh), I’m considering expensive repair vs selling (he advises selling with the hot used car market). Can’t pass smog test in Cali with the engine light on. Kaka. What to do? Looks like maybe the elevation has something to do with it. Is this the beginning of the nickel-n-diming drain?

Thanks for any input fellow Bimmer peeps.. apparently OC is the Mecca of Bimmers.. I feel right at home.. for now


----------



## X5 bittersweet (Nov 26, 2021)

*one of the Two tanks (not tow tanks)


----------



## X5 bittersweet (Nov 26, 2021)

And it is running just fine.. no problems..


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

X5 bittersweet said:


> Now engine light on again and diagnosis is a $3,242 repair at BMW.


EGR valve is NOT $3,242 and that does not sound like a diagnosis.

Diagnosis should cost a couple of FRU, one for hooking up the computer and maybe another for Test Plan.

That cost sounds like an estimate, an estimate for what?


----------



## X5 bittersweet (Nov 26, 2021)

Thanks for your reply Doug. I used the wrong word. I did mean estimate for repair. EGR cooler valve replacement at BMW service center.


----------



## Gaucho (Sep 1, 2010)

X5 bittersweet said:


> New on here.. I purchased a certified pre-owned 2012 diesel X5 with 29K miles about 5 years ago. Favorite car.. howEver.. the engine light has come on this past year a few times, DEF warnings with topping off but eventually had one of the tow tanks (active or passive) replaced at BMW (warranty covered). Now engine light on again and diagnosis is a $3,242 repair at BMW. Yikes. Reading on the forum at the advice of a friend who has worked longtime sales at BMW (shhh), I’m considering expensive repair vs selling (he advises selling with the hot used car market). Can’t pass smog test in Cali with the engine light on. Kaka. What to do? Looks like maybe the elevation has something to do with it. Is this the beginning of the nickel-n-diming drain?
> 
> Thanks for any input fellow Bimmer peeps.. apparently OC is the Mecca of Bimmers.. I feel right at home.. for now





X5 bittersweet said:


> New on here.. I purchased a certified pre-owned 2012 diesel X5 with 29K miles about 5 years ago. Favorite car.. howEver.. the engine light has come on this past year a few times, DEF warnings with topping off but eventually had one of the tow tanks (active or passive) replaced at BMW (warranty covered). Now engine light on again and diagnosis is a $3,242 repair at BMW. Yikes. Reading on the forum at the advice of a friend who has worked longtime sales at BMW (shhh), I’m considering expensive repair vs selling (he advises selling with the hot used car market). Can’t pass smog test in Cali with the engine light on. Kaka. What to do? Looks like maybe the elevation has something to do with it. Is this the beginning of the nickel-n-diming drain?
> 
> Thanks for any input fellow Bimmer peeps.. apparently OC is the Mecca of Bimmers.. I feel right at home.. for now


I own a 2012 X5d with 200k+ miles. Have had a number CEL over the history of the car. Most early ones were related to sensor issues which required replacement either under recall warranty or at my expense. Performance never really suffered during these times.

Right at around 190k miles CEL started again this time with different error codes pointing to catalytic converter and other EGR components- replaced catalytic and a few other sensors again. CEL came back again this time pointing to DFP filter. Expensive!! In the meantime I had a pulley brake and replaced at dealer - expensive!!!! Was running fine then CEL on again and power was lost but engine running at low RPM still drivable at low speeds.

Took to mechanic who diagnosed a broken hose as power issue. Also diagnosed that the DEF heater pump was defective. Replace it and now running perfectly.

Put a lot of $$$$ into car in past year but it is still in great overall shape and drives great. Gets 23.5 mpg at 75-80 mph on long trips. 21-22 in town.

Diesel engines are supposed to run hundreds of thousand miles. We screw them up with all the emission control components.

Cheaper to repair than replace especially at this time with shortages all over the place!!!!

Hope this helps


----------



## X5 bittersweet (Nov 26, 2021)

Gaucho said:


> I own a 2012 X5d with 200k+ miles. Have had a number CEL over the history of the car. Most early ones were related to sensor issues which required replacement either under recall warranty or at my expense. Performance never really suffered during these times.
> 
> Right at around 190k miles CEL started again this time with different error codes pointing to catalytic converter and other EGR components- replaced catalytic and a few other sensors again. CEL came back again this time pointing to DFP filter. Expensive!! In the meantime I had a pulley brake and replaced at dealer - expensive!!!! Was running fine then CEL on again and power was lost but engine running at low RPM still drivable at low speeds.
> 
> ...


----------



## X5 bittersweet (Nov 26, 2021)

Thanks So Much Gaucho! I really appreciate your info. My 2012 diesel X5 has only 70K miles which stumps me..
In any case, I’m still weighing it out but may just go for this expensive repair.. the part arrives at the BMW service center on Monday, but I haven’t signed on the dotted line as yet..


----------



## X5 bittersweet (Nov 26, 2021)

One trusted friend had a one-word reply for me:
Toyota. 
heheheh.. I have to admit that I did do some online research on those hybrids, especially with the cost of diesel fluid (which was cheaper than regular when I bought this Bimmer!)


----------



## X5 bittersweet (Nov 26, 2021)

X5 bittersweet said:


> One trusted friend had a one-word reply for me:
> Toyota.
> heheheh.. I have to admit that I did do some online research on those hybrids, especially with the cost of diesel fluid (which was cheaper than regular when I bought this Bimmer!)


*diesel fuel, not fluid


----------



## Gaucho (Sep 1, 2010)

Duh!! Spell check!


----------



## Gaucho (Sep 1, 2010)

X5 bittersweet said:


> Thanks So Much Gaucho! I really appreciate your info. My 2012 diesel X5 has only 70K miles which stumps me..
> In any case, I’m still weighing it out but may just go for this expensive repair.. the part arrives at the BMW service center on Monday, but I haven’t signed on the dotted line as yet..


I found this website wl-parts.com when I was looking for a non OEM DPF part. Half price of OEM and with warranty. Gave to my mechanic and he order the heating pump. Half price of BMW. Check it out


----------



## X5 bittersweet (Nov 26, 2021)

Gaucho said:


> I found this website wl-parts.com when I was looking for a non OEM DPF part. Half price of OEM and with warranty. Gave to my mechanic and he order the heating pump. Half price of BMW. Check it out


Thanks Gaucho! Appreciate it.. I looked, but no dice


----------



## smokeyyy (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the codes? It would give you an idea what is really wrong with the car. The diagnosis and estimate of $3k+ is from a dealer?

Without knowing the specifics, IMO it is too early to throw in the towel at 70k miles. If you find and fix the problem, you should be able to drive it for at least 30k miles without major problems. However, this is the mileage where small issues start to come up. You have to decide whether you want to deal with these small issues from this point on.


----------



## X5 bittersweet (Nov 26, 2021)

smokeyyy said:


> What are the codes? It would give you an idea what is really wrong with the car. The diagnosis and estimate of $3k+ is from a dealer?
> 
> Without knowing the specifics, IMO it is too early to throw in the towel at 70k miles. If you find and fix the problem, you should be able to drive it for at least 30k miles without major problems. However, this is the mileage where small issues start to come up. You have to decide whether you want to deal with these small issues from this point on.


Thanks Smokey! Appreciate your input. Yes, the diagnosis and estimate for repair is from a BMW dealer/service center. It seems that I should, in fact, be able to drive at least another 30K miles without major problems.. I agree. Leaning toward having this expensive repair for now.. what to do?
Thanks again!


----------



## X5 bittersweet (Nov 26, 2021)

smokeyyy said:


> What are the codes? It would give you an idea what is really wrong with the car. The diagnosis and estimate of $3k+ is from a dealer?
> 
> Without knowing the specifics, IMO it is too early to throw in the towel at 70k miles. If you find and fix the problem, you should be able to drive it for at least 30k miles without major problems. However, this is the mileage where small issues start to come up. You have to decide whether you want to deal with these small issues from this point on.


I don’t know what codes showed up..


----------



## Gaucho (Sep 1, 2010)

X5 bittersweet said:


> I don’t know what codes showed up..


Since I own mine with 200k miles I have spent over $21000 all in on all services, oil changes, tires evert 35k miles, repairs of all types (minor and major). Most of this was spent in past 10k miles due to EGR related items for the most part (new catalytic converters, etc) and one major mechanical failure which I used the dealer for since I was traveling. So at least have of my expense has been at over 190k miles. I did not expect so much with the EGR system but if you read enough it is not that uncommon with X5d‘s. The only real mech failure was a flywheel that snapped and dealer cost total was $4200. Had to do it due to situation.

I know I will now probably be able to put another 50-75k miles if I so desire. Car still looks new when washed and drives perfectly.

it is a value proposition- you can sell at 75k miles and buy new - and take the nasty depreciation that comes with it first 3-5 years. No doubt it is a hassle to repair but I do believe that if economics is a significant consideration, repair will come on top. The problem is that depreciation is hidden until you have to sell while repairs smack you in the face!


----------



## X5 bittersweet (Nov 26, 2021)

Gaucho said:


> Since I own mine with 200k miles I have spent over $21000 all in on all services, oil changes, tires evert 35k miles, repairs of all types (minor and major). Most of this was spent in past 10k miles due to EGR related items for the most part (new catalytic converters, etc) and one major mechanical failure which I used the dealer for since I was traveling. So at least have of my expense has been at over 190k miles. I did not expect so much with the EGR system but if you read enough it is not that uncommon with X5d‘s. The only real mech failure was a flywheel that snapped and dealer cost total was $4200. Had to do it due to situation.
> 
> I know I will now probably be able to put another 50-75k miles if I so desire. Car still looks new when washed and drives perfectly.
> 
> it is a value proposition- you can sell at 75k miles and buy new - and take the nasty depreciation that comes with it first 3-5 years. No doubt it is a hassle to repair but I do believe that if economics is a significant consideration, repair will come on top. The problem is that depreciation is hidden until you have to sell while repairs smack you in the face!


Hmm.. thanks so much for your reply.. very well thought out and expressed. Doubt I would buy new.. that depreciation once you roll off the lot.. just don’t wanna do that. Could lease, I suppose, but that may not be a great idea either. Will take everything into consideration. 
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## X5 bittersweet (Nov 26, 2021)

Gaucho said:


> Since I own mine with 200k miles I have spent over $21000 all in on all services, oil changes, tires evert 35k miles, repairs of all types (minor and major). Most of this was spent in past 10k miles due to EGR related items for the most part (new catalytic converters, etc) and one major mechanical failure which I used the dealer for since I was traveling. So at least have of my expense has been at over 190k miles. I did not expect so much with the EGR system but if you read enough it is not that uncommon with X5d‘s. The only real mech failure was a flywheel that snapped and dealer cost total was $4200. Had to do it due to situation.
> 
> I know I will now probably be able to put another 50-75k miles if I so desire. Car still looks new when washed and drives perfectly.
> 
> it is a value proposition- you can sell at 75k miles and buy new - and take the nasty depreciation that comes with it first 3-5 years. No doubt it is a hassle to repair but I do believe that if economics is a significant consideration, repair will come on top. The problem is that depreciation is hidden until you have to sell while repairs smack you in the face!


Hey! no typos! lol


----------



## Gaucho (Sep 1, 2010)

X5 bittersweet said:


> Hey! no typos! lol


Fat fingers small keyboard!


----------

